# 20 or 22g SS or Ni80 spools



## Mahir (2/6/17)

Looking for 20g or 22g of SS316 or Ni80. Preferably SS.


----------



## capetocuba (2/6/17)

We have 22AWG N80 at Vape Cartel Cape Town

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (2/6/17)

capetocuba said:


> We have 22AWG N80 at Vape Cartel Cape Town



I'll see you tomorrow then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

